# Safety Flag - Where to Mount



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a spanking new Hobie Adventure in non-safety white. So I decided to make amends and buy a Hobie safety flag and mounting bracket. But now that I'm poised over its virgin deck, power tools in hand, I have broken into a cold sweat and my knees are trembling. I'm worried if I mount the flag in the obvious place, immedeiately behind the rear 8 inch hatch, there may be problems.

(1) Will it interfere with trolling? I'm using 7' rods and it's a 4' flag, so a tight line is well above it. But what about when it goes slack during a turn.

(2) Will it interfere with fighting fish? Again, my rods are long enough (complete with raised arm) to keep the line over the flag if the fish circles me, or the yak decides to spin, but will this work with a bent rod, or a fish fighting at close quarters?

(3) Will I snag it all the time when casting? I can see trebles imbedding deeply into the material, and its not as though they will be easy to retrieve way back there and way up there.

(4) The mounting bracket is raised, and it has a large double nut on top to screw the flag into. Will this be a pain when car loading, turning the yak upside down for storage or draining, and a variety of other evils?

The trouble is, I'm not sure of an alternative. It seems logical to mount immediately behind the seat, but that would be inside my rear storage well, interfering with the inverted yak cart, my crate, etc. I don't want to touch this area until I really know what I want to do with it. I could mount it on the cart, or the crate, but if I don't take them on a trip, then I won't have the flag. I'm less likely to take these onto the ocean, but this is when I'm most likely to need the flag. Even if I was forced to take the crate to mount it, I'm not sure how to affix a suitable mounting bracket so it doesn't rattle and annoy the crap out of me. Further more, what happens if a comet strikes earth, or a vulcano erupts in Bungendore or ....... 

Seriously, how many of you use a flag, and how much of a pain is it? I want to be safe, I just want to also be as neat and trouble free as possible.


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

we mounted ours near the rear hatch. it is out of the way.

we had a troll and a cast while we were out and they were not in the way at all - even when turning.

the flag base sits quite low. in the outback it is below the gunwale (do kayaks have gunwales?).


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Meister. Unfortunately, the Adventure doesn't have that sunken area at the rear. It has the main cargo area, and deck with no gunwales. I'll keep thinking. Good to hear the flag didn't interfere with fishing though  . I'm still looking at the possibility of mounting at the back as its less likely to interfere with gear storage, handling and paddling. I've worked out that if its immediately behind the seat (like on the cart) then it has to be in the centre, or else you can hit it with elbows or upper arms when paddling, and that would be very annoying :evil:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont have a flag...

I did however mount my Scotty Light on the rear hatch of my Quest. Different kayak I know, but I have not had any major dramas when trolling or casting from around or behind / over my back / shoulder. Little bit of sikaflex to make sure all was sweet, now I see why you guys are puzzling over it so bad... That is one small attatchment point.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a 1 mtr light pole mounted about 35cm behind the back of my seat. It is completely out of the way except when I stop trolling and the yak spins in the wind, but that is manageable and unavoidable. There is no where else I would put it.

Good luck with the drill, I love putting holes in the yak, it is fun, so long as they are above the water line.

David


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I solved the puzzle. I've drilled my first holes and realised a solution that I'm very happy with.

I used the Hobie Luxury Mount, turned it upside down, and mounted it at the centre of the rail, just behind the seat. The flag sits perfectly between the back of the seat and the kayak cart. Furthermore, the Adventure has gunwales in this area. The top of the double nut that the flag screws into remains well below the gunwales, avoiding any roof rack loading problems. The flag is right behind me, so I can't see it interfering with casting or trolling. As it's in front of the kart, it doesn't interfere with rear deck storage space either. Also, as its mounted on a relatively high point in the yak, any leaks through the All Clear should be avoided altogether.

I'm really pleased with the solution and I'm glad I waited and thought it through over the past week. I'll post a step by step guide soon, as much as a record of my first foray with the power drill as information for others. Here's a preliminary photo of the Luxury Mount, minus flag mount and flag.










Thanks for the advice peoples. It certainly helps calm the nerves to hear the success of others. Thanks especially to Kraley for the encouragement to mount one.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking Good Mr Ado!!!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

A 'Do It Yourself' post is now included.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=16461&p=177279#p177279


----------

